# Wot? No Apprentice 2014 Thread?



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 1, 2014)

Might as well really...

WHEN DOES IT START???



It must be happening as in May I saw a load of twats in london being chased by a camera crew..


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2014)

TBH when I go into London I often see a load of twats rushing around  Obv depends on which bit I am in.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 1, 2014)

Because it is shite.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I might make an effort this time not to watch a single episode, it only serves to piss me off when I do so perhaps better for all concerned if I just boycott the whole show!


----------



## SovietArmy (Sep 1, 2014)

Is master shit program and my shit advise don't watch it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 1, 2014)

It's terrible on every level. Yet I love it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 2, 2014)

It's very addictive that's the problem. As long as they don't get too many implausible characters


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 2, 2014)

Now with added Tory peer thanks to the awful Brady being promoted.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 2, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It's very addictive that's the problem. As long as they don't get too many implausible characters


That's the three judges out then.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a healthy alternative to Question Time for twat-watching.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2014)

Insufferably and unjustifiably overconfident, puffed up and arrogant, vain conceited and overweening, full of misplaced pride swagger and pompousness, insolent and uppish!


----------



## souljacker (Sep 2, 2014)

Fucking love it. Bring it on.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Fucking love it. Bring it on.


it just makes me into mr angry


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Insufferably and unjustifiably overconfident, puffed up and arrogant, vain conceited and overweening, full of misplaced pride swagger and pompousness, insolent and uppish!



And that's just sir alan


----------



## gabi (Sep 3, 2014)

The young apprentice was much better. Watching 14yo pimply fuckwits in ill fitting suits visibly learn how to become utter utter cunts was weirdly addictive. Shame they axed it.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 3, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> And that's just sir alan


He is much more straightforward. So much so I can never understand why he doesn't just say "you lot are all total wankers, begone the lot of you!"


----------



## MrSki (Sep 3, 2014)

weltweit said:


> He is much more straightforward. So much so I can never understand why he doesn't just say "you lot are all total wankers, begone the lot of you!"


You wouldn't get much of a tv series though would you? You could fit it in an advert break.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2014)

Sugar does fuck all to be honest. One of his wonks thinks up a task and then you don't see him again until he does his 5 minute cuntery piece at the end.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 7, 2014)

Has anything ever come good for any of the winners?


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2014)

Ricky Martin had a brief pop career.

/two-year old joke


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 7, 2014)

It's back!! Although there don't seem to be any initial stand out douchebags.. they all seem on the same level.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder if I can manage to totally avoid the silly programs of those arrogant self aggrandising over cocky and over confident sycophantic pricks this time altogether!


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Although there don't seem to be any initial stand out douchebags.. they all seem on the same level.



Mark Wright: Worst Business Skill: I have no bad business skills. Worst Personal Qualities: I'd like to think I don't have any.

Sounds like a right cunt.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I wonder if I can manage to totally avoid the silly programs of those arrogant self aggrandising over cocky and over confident sycophantic pricks this time altogether!



If you can't do that then the only other choice is to watch every episode.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 7, 2014)

Derren Brown would have a field day with these arseclocks. The fact they all think they are razor sharp searingly smart and unable to be hoodwinked by the business world, the customer, and probably that bloody Ed Balls or Russell Brand, is smartly contradicted by the fact they've been convinced by the BBC to actually say things like "Del Boy's my nickname, always chancing, I'm a bit of an opportunist".


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 14, 2014)

So the man with slip on white shoes and no socks is a cock who has to go..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2014)

Columbian bloke's out first...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

_I don't like decadence, what are the alternatives?_

All the other words in the dictionary.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2014)

hmm


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 14, 2014)

There's no i in team but there's five in individual brilliance


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2014)

Decadence project manager (Sarah) is an absolute disaster.


----------



## starfish (Oct 14, 2014)

Somehow they manage to get an even worse bunch of twats year on year.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2014)

starfish said:


> Somehow they manage to get an even worse bunch of twats year on year.


Yup that is my impression


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

Why is the tall chap dressed like a clown?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2014)

'He's northern....'


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why is the tall chap dressed like a clown?



To draw attention away from his shoes.

And the fact he's an almighty twat.


----------



## aqua (Oct 14, 2014)

How did they find this lot


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

Somewhere there's a UKIP village lacking a gaggle of idiots


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

How is this convincing: if a bunch of random idiots turn up cradling food the last thing you'd want is to buy it!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> How is this convincing: if a bunch of random idiots turn up cradling food the last thing you'd want is to buy it!



Well obviously it's set up.  In the same way that the products they make and then pitch to Amazon don't result in real orders being placed.


----------



## marshall (Oct 14, 2014)

Too many of them, absolute clusterfuck!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2014)

KILL THEM ALL WITH FIRE.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 14, 2014)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

This will end well!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

I predict one of the chaps is for the noose.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

An extra table's required in the cafe of broken dreams and weak tea


----------



## maomao (Oct 14, 2014)

got to be Chiles. stupid fucking name as well. the gay black dude was right to make a fuss.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2014)

More than 1 will go I reckon.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

It's all bit like hard work.


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2014)

That twat is clearly the man behind the Brixton pop up hot dog shop.   Edgy product for an edgy area.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 14, 2014)

shit, they fired skinny triple h!


----------



## starfish (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> shit, they fired skinny triple h!


Was about to say "oi spoiler alert & how did you know that" then i realised id paused it for a few minutes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2014)

So, wearable tech next week.

Considering even Apple have barely managed to come up with something people want yet I can't wait to see what this shower of arseholes come up with


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, wearable tech next week.
> 
> Considering even Apple have barely managed to come up with something people want yet I can't wait to see what this shower of arseholes come up with


----------



## maomao (Oct 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, wearable tech next week.
> 
> Considering even Apple have barely managed to come up with something people want yet I can't wait to see what this shower of arseholes come up with



Yes but they won't actually have to design anything. They'll just have to go 'a watch with Facebook and we'll call it facewatch' and do a presentation.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 14, 2014)

What a bunch of utter twats, great TV.


----------



## maomao (Oct 14, 2014)

souljacker said:


> What a bunch of utter twats, great TV.


It's an hour of solid swearing at the tv in my house. Not to be missed. I used to get upset with mrs maomao for going on about how all the women are ugly but they are rather odd looking and I can't bear the men so she gets to cunt them off as much as she likes with no complaints now. 

'Decadence' as a team name was classic Apprentice idiocy.


----------



## porp (Oct 14, 2014)

'Guacamoles and all that crap...'
Sugar seems to spot pretension in any food, fashion, cultural artifact etc that postdates say 1975. Which is a respectable opinion, but odd for someone who is supposed to have an eye to the main chance.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

I am just glad that in some 30 years working in businesses I rarely come across people like these idiots in my everyday dealings with people.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 15, 2014)

Where's the floor in putting a healthy topping on a hotdog 

As yet, I can't find one I like - they all seem dated in their top-dog approach, whatever happened to ethical capitalism of the quaker ilk.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2014)

porp said:


> 'Guacamoles and all that crap...'
> Sugar seems to spot pretension in any food, fashion, cultural artifact etc that postdates say 1975. Which is a respectable opinion, but odd for someone who is supposed to have an eye to the main chance.


Sugar's a fucking cock. Rolling his eyes at the fellow who said he'd been doing social work in the Arctic circle. Is the whole population of the world now supposed to model themselves on barrow-boy made good entrepreneurs? Where are all the doctors and engineers going to come from? Let alone people with normal jobs. I'd happily slice the cunt to pieces with a rusty butter knife.


----------



## Spod (Oct 15, 2014)

Agreed. Although I am similarly scathing of the Shoreditch stereotypes, the concept of selling over-priced gourmet hotdogs to them is not a terrible one in my opinion. It was mainly the delivery of it that was flawed (late in setting up the stall and unappealing-looking product). Just cos Sugar wouldnt buy it, doesnt mean you couldnt make money flogging them to Nathan Barleys or for that matter anyone with a few quid in their pocket out on a dinner break. 

p.s. is anyone else getting pissed off hearing the word 'strategy' because of the apprentice? Its massively overused by people trying to dismiss others while appearing clever themselves.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 15, 2014)

Really enjoyed shouting at the telly again last night. Another one on tonight I think?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think he's long for the series. The guy has an attitude that won't wash with Lord Sweetner.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

Watching this program makes me cross but then I realise how lucky I am, 30 years working in businesses and I hardly ever come across wankers of such arrogance in the real world!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 15, 2014)

maomao said:


> Sugar's a fucking cock. Rolling his eyes at the fellow who said he'd been doing social work in the Arctic circle. Is the whole population of the world now supposed to model themselves on barrow-boy made good entrepreneurs? Where are all the doctors and engineers going to come from? Let alone people with normal jobs. I'd happily slice the cunt to pieces with a rusty butter knife.



In fairness, the social worker doesn't appear to know what reflective practice or reflective thinking is (in the build up he has come out with gems that basically equate to him saying 'I'm perfect'.  That being quite an important aspect of social work, I have rolled my eyes at him plenty.


----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2014)

maomao said:


> Sugar's a fucking cock. Rolling his eyes at the fellow who said he'd been doing social work in the Arctic circle. Is the whole population of the world now supposed to model themselves on barrow-boy made good entrepreneurs? Where are all the doctors and engineers going to come from? Let alone people with normal jobs. I'd happily slice the cunt to pieces with a rusty butter knife.


Hes also a cock for not knowing you dont penguins in the Arctic.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> In fairness, the social worker doesn't appear to know what reflective practice or reflective thinking is (in the build up he has come out with gems that basically equate to him saying 'I'm perfect'.  That being quite an important aspect of social work, I have rolled my eyes at him plenty.


Of course he's a cock, he's a contestant on the apprentice.


----------



## madamv (Oct 15, 2014)

Ooh just watched ep 1.   Love Stephen!  He was quite right on more than one occasion.  

What's with the female can't remember her name, who wanted everyone to wear their best make up, hoik up their skirts and chop lemons.   What a twat


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 15, 2014)

Shocking loss of bottle from the big lad there.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2014)

How do these people not know what "tenacity" or "decadence" mean?  They're supposed to be fucking prodigies.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> How do these people not know what "tenacity" or "decadence" mean?  They're supposed to be fucking prodigies.


Where exactly did it say there are supposed to be prodigies?


----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2014)

These are some awful ideas. Maybe they're pitching to Cyberdog. The medical guy had the best idea with some kind of health tracker.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

Pretty crappy ideas I recon .... wouldn't be seen dead in either of em!


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> How do these people not know what "tenacity" or "decadence" mean?  They're supposed to be fucking prodigies.


That was Nurun, she thought decadence had something to do with the word decade. She looks like she's not coping lol. If the girls lose she's out however ridiculous anyone else is because she's just floundering.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Where exactly did it say there are supposed to be prodigies?


  they're "the cream of the crop",  the "brightest business people in the UK"  "hand picked" to set up a business with Lord Sugar. 

Maybe prodigies was the wrong word but they're supposed to be highly successful business people.


----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Shocking loss of bottle from the big lad there.


Although he seems to think he is PM.


----------



## Santino (Oct 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> How do these people not know what "tenacity" or "decadence" mean?  They're supposed to be fucking prodigies.


Sometimes it's like the producers intentionally choose idiots.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

Non technical people trying to design a technical thing ...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> they're "the cream of the crop",  the "brightest business people in the UK"  "hand picked" to set up a business with Lord Sugar.
> 
> Maybe prodigies was the wrong word but they're supposed to be highly successful business people.



But some of them are just out of Uni !! with zero work experience ..


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2014)

I just love it when they do market research: focus group says "noooo, we hate idea X, but idea Y will be really brilliant."

Team member who thought of idea X says to prototype designer "We'd like to make idea X, the public really love it."


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2014)

Haha.  Boom.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 15, 2014)

White shoes. No socks. No balls. Bye Bye.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2014)

So who's next?  Daniel I reckon.


----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2014)

Ive not heard a statement so preposterous since i last watched Mark Francis on Made In  Chelsea. What an uber twat.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2014)

Got to be Daniel or maybe Scott. The others just didn't do anything. Solomon's pretty blameless.


----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2014)

Scott has talked himself into being fired imo.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2014)

I prefer Dara's show to the main one.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 15, 2014)

That was an odd speech rhythm right at the end; "Lord Sugar's search for his next business partner cunt... 

inues".

Actually, on second thoughts, few _mots_ have been _juste_-er.


----------



## aqua (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I've reached the end of my apprentice watching. Just so bored with tonight's. It's a shame as I've loved it and no doubt I will watch the interviews. Enjoy the rest


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Decadence project manager (Sarah) is an absolute disaster.



Yes, her pitch to the zoo: "We've got some cleaning stuff and we'd like you to buy it for £250." 

And her sales strategy: "Just wear some nice make-up."


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 16, 2014)

tommers said:


> That twat is clearly the man behind the Brixton pop up hot dog shop.   Edgy product for an edgy area.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 16, 2014)

tommers said:


> How do these people not know what "tenacity" or "decadence" mean?  They're supposed to be fucking prodigies.



Well, the woman who suggested it admitted at the end she didn't know the "exact definition", i.e. what it actually means.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2014)

Heh, fucking love/hate this show. That cunt who got booted off last night, what a fucking wanker of the highest order! Tuesday with his edgy fucking hotdogs, explaining to Hackney born & raised sugar what Shoreditch is all about


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 16, 2014)

Lol at the girls being surprised the solar panels were on the outside.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

I doubt those two cells would have provided much of a charge for a mobile phone battery, but seeing as they had to be on the outside I would have made them bigger and run them from neck right down to the front bottom of the jacket on each side as a stripy feature which would also have increased their size dramatically and increased the charge they might produce.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 16, 2014)

The chaps are very catty this year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Heh, fucking love/hate this show. That cunt who got booted off last night, what a fucking wanker of the highest order! Tuesday with his edgy fucking hotdogs, explaining to Hackney born & raised sugar what Shoreditch is all about


shoreditch of course separate from hackney, traditionally, with (broadly speaking) everything south of the canal shoreditch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Yes, her pitch to the zoo: "We've got some cleaning stuff and we'd like you to buy it for £250."
> 
> And her sales strategy: "Just wear some nice make-up."


and short skirts


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 16, 2014)

Decadence is a very appropriate name IMO.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

The tall git that got the sack said his idea of failure was £50k a year and a four year old Toyota - or words to that effect - what a complete plonker that man is! Toyotas are alright!


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Hulot (Oct 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> the front bottom of the jacket



There's a bold and novel design feature.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> The tall git that got the sack said his idea of failure was £50k a year and a four year old Toyota - or words to that effect - what a complete plonker that man is! Toyotas are alright!


Plonker is a dangerous understatement. Highly deluded self centred spineless arsehole is closer to the mark no?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Plonker is a dangerous understatement. Highly deluded self centred spineless arsehole is closer to the mark no?


I use plonker quite widely


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I use plonker quite widely


Fair enough 
Just watched the you're fired thing. He says he understands why he got fired but he really has no idea. You can't just walk in to high end fashion, and there he is wearing boring sub-Hackett attire. 
Him aside, there were so many great opportunities with wearable tech, and nobody nailed it. The solar charger thing is a great idea, especially as a design feature as the expert guy said. A decent business person should have spotted that a mile off.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2014)

discobastard said:


> .. Him aside, there were so many great opportunities with wearable tech, and nobody nailed it. The solar charger thing is a great idea, especially as a design feature as the expert guy said. A decent business person should have spotted that a mile off.


I think they don't get much time and are disorganised, the blokes team's idea was pants frankly, when their screen didn't work they had no contingency plan. I do agree with you though the solar charger is an idea but the execution in the prototype was pretty poor ..


----------



## gabi (Oct 17, 2014)

This is the worst lot so far. I know I say that every year, but usually there's one or two with a brain cell, or even some charisma. This year. No. I think it has to be the last series. They are all thick as pigshit. Terrible casting. It's just boring, but then so is most of the shit on the bbc these days.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 17, 2014)

In the past a few decent people with genuine talent and ideas have applied and been picked, I suspect that this time there were no decent applicants really. Although some might shine a bit later, things like this are bound to suffer from the law of diminishing returns, especially when you have things like English Vs Sugar etc


----------



## gabi (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Karen Brady should take over from Sugar. It needs some refreshing.

It's hard to take it seriously when at the beginning it describes him as the UK's leading businessman or whatever they say when lets face it, he's not. And he's definitely based in Canary Wharf or the Gherkin as they continually seem to suggest. He's based in a business park.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 17, 2014)

Nick said the camera in the jumper looked like a decent product, bet he regretted that


----------



## gabi (Oct 17, 2014)

Well compared to the solar panel jacket it was sheer genius


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2014)

gabi said:


> I think Karen Brady should take over from Sugar. It needs some refreshing.
> 
> It's hard to take it seriously when at the beginning it describes him as the UK's leading businessman or whatever they say when lets face it, he's not. And he's definitely based in Canary Wharf or the Gherkin as they continually seem to suggest. He's based in a business park.


And his property empire  (where he makes his money these days) is in an unassuming office in Loughton


http://www.amsprop.com/

Not quite as glamorous for the noddy shots.

This lot seem terrible, some of the business ideas seem appalling. Was the market guys idea as seemed to be some kind of pub quiz enterprise. No way will he ever be invested in.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2014)

Another observation about no-sock man: he's the only person I've ever encountered to describe an area as "edgy" and not be taking the piss.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 17, 2014)

I can't help but now view Baroness Brady the Tory business tzar with extreme prejudice, Nick's still my favourite of the overlords


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2014)

maomao said:


> Of course he's a cock, he's a contestant on the apprentice.


I have long decided that should, for some very peculiar reason, I ended up in The Apprentice, my chosen tagline would be 'I'm not a complete cock'


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 18, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I can't help but now view Baroness Brady the Tory business tzar with extreme prejudice, Nick's still my favourite of the overlords


He's gotten less funny over the years, and more generally unpleasant and intolerant.

Brady can fuck off. Obnoxious cow.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 18, 2014)

It's a given that all their business ideas will be dull and/or unworkable. That's the problem with this new business partner format. All of them thus far have been shit.


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> He's gotten less funny over the years, and more generally unpleasant and intolerant.



He was brilliant on HIGNFY last week though. We need to see more of his eye rolls too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 18, 2014)

stavros said:


> He was brilliant on HIGNFY last week though. We need to see more of his eye rolls too.


Does he still do that thing where he sticks his finger in his ear while telling a gag?

Wait, that's Frank Skinner


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 22, 2014)

He should fire them all and then rehire them on Zero Hours.

I would love to do a mashup with the Apprentice and the dialogue narrated by Richard Burton from War of the Worlds.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 22, 2014)

stavros said:


> He was brilliant on HIGNFY last week though. We need to see more of his eye rolls too.



You reckon? He's awful on everything I've ever seen him on except Apprentice.


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2014)

According to Wikipedia, like Sugar he's a Labour supporter. Oh to be a fly on the wall when they're talking politics with Lady Brady.

Only one hour of cuntitude this week, coming up in twenty minutes. They're developing and flogging "home fragrance products".


----------



## weltweit (Oct 22, 2014)

Alright you have twisted my arm, I suppose I will watch the arrogant overweening bunch of pompous mouth breathers this week as well!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 22, 2014)

I bet Roisine's team will lose because they are discounting before even meeting customers.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 22, 2014)

I've lost track of who's in which team but there are several having shockers.. would be good to lose the lady in red..


----------



## maomao (Oct 22, 2014)

It's not aloe vera, it's goodbye Sarah. I bet he has a scriptwriter. He's no witty enough to come up with nonsense like that in real life.


----------



## Hulot (Oct 22, 2014)

Nurun progressively took on the demeanour of Mrs Overall in that boadroom.


----------



## maomao (Oct 22, 2014)

He sacked her for being crap and stupid over a few weeks rather than being crap in that one. But she was very thick, even for an apprentice contestant. It was her that came up with the 'decadence' name cause she thought it had something to do with 'decade'.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 22, 2014)

Was it just me or was tonight's episode one of funniest ones to date? I was in stitches at times, especially at the end.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 23, 2014)

Nurun was an idiot and deserved to be sacked but Sarah is really shaping up to be a crazy, thick monster who survives through pure luck. 
I hope she lasts for a while longer


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2014)

As soon as Sarah is on the losing team she will be going I think.  I want to smack her in the gob every time she opens it.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2014)

Btw, why has no one mentioned that paying £25 or upwards for a candle is ridiculous. Or does everyone else do that except for me?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Btw, why has no one mentioned that paying £25 or upwards for a candle is ridiculous. Or does everyone else do that except for me?


Hmm I wouldn't pay a quid for one  but if punters will pay £25 for one then the teams should sell them to them at that .. in order to win the task.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2014)

They're creating YouTube channels this evening. I'm hoping the BBC stumble round not mentioning that particular brand to comic effect.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 29, 2014)

Good grief..  Sack all three of them..


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 29, 2014)

Never seen this before tonight. They're all scumcuntfucksticks.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 29, 2014)

Fucking hell.. he did as well..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2014)

A triple firing!


----------



## starfish (Oct 29, 2014)

That was actually embarrassing to watch Ella pleading there


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2014)

jesus christ woman, have some fucking *dignity*...!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 29, 2014)

starfish said:


> That was actually embarrassing to watch Ella pleading there



I thought she was going to have another go when she got to the door


----------



## weltweit (Oct 29, 2014)

Right decision though, I couldn't see any of that three winning.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2014)

Haha.  That was brilliant.  Boom!


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 30, 2014)

The sound on my TV cut out just as she started begging!   I initially thought that she is swearing badly and the sound was dimmed deliberately. So I kind of missed it.  Was it really bad?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2014)

She is gonna cringe when she watches it back.


----------



## mack (Oct 30, 2014)

I watched most of last nights show through my fingers..just so embarrassing. Good prize for the winners though considering how shit they were, they got lucky.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 30, 2014)

mack said:


> I watched most of last nights show through my fingers..just so embarrassing. Good prize for the winners though considering how shit they were, they got lucky.


They always get lucky. The winners are just the team that's less shit.

The erectile dysfgunction joke was the only entertaining thing in it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

wldn't be surprised if ella jade's utter humiliation was the final straw for her dad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> She is gonna cringe when she watches it back.


at least her dad didn't see her win the contempt of the english-speaking world


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickmans that was a really shit thing to say


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> Pickmans that was a really shit thing to say


Surprising, that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> Pickmans that was a really shit thing to say


yes, it was. but it's how i felt at the time.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, it was. but it's how i felt at the time.


Well next time take a deep breath and 10mins out before you post something so vile.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> Well next time take a deep breath and 10mins out before you post something so vile.


which post are you referring to?


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> wldn't be surprised if ella jade's utter humiliation was the final straw for her dad.


This one.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> at least her dad didn't see her win the contempt of the english-speaking world


And this one


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> This one.


ok. i thought you meant post 151.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 30, 2014)

This year they seem to have specifically tried to keep the show "fresh" by taking on (even by their standards) a particularly spectacular bunch of no hopers.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> ok. i thought you meant post 151.


I meant both.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> I meant both.


alright.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> This year they seem to have specifically tried to keep the show "fresh" by taking on (even by their standards) a particularly spectacular bunch of no hopers.


yeh they've been plumbing the depths and scraping the barrel.

tbh there's very few likeable people on it.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

The fact she was fucking atrocious is seperate  I don't think I've cringed so much at the TV in a long time  

It was the dad comments I thought were out of line.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

A


Pickman's model said:


> yeh they've been plumbing the depths and scraping the barrel.
> 
> tbh there's very few likeable people on it.


Are there any this year??


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> The fact she was fucking atrocious is seperate  I don't think I've cringed so much at the TV in a long time
> 
> It was the dad comments I thought were out of line.


well she's fucked herself royally with that, it'll take her years to live it down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> A
> 
> Are there any this year??


i wanted sarah to stay in it longer so she'd show most exactly how full of fail she is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

here we are, the firing of the series


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2014)

knowing the sector as i do, i was pretty wtf at the Canadian guy having a business plan involving a care home that he wanted £250k for.

kind of think a zero was missing somewhere (at least)


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i wanted sarah to stay in it longer so she'd show most exactly how full of fail she is.


She was dreadful wasn't she but great to watch how bad she was.

I take back my comment of being over the apprentice I made earlier in the thread. I loved last night


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> knowing the sector as i do, i was pretty wtf at the Canadian guy having a business plan involving a care home that he wanted £250k for.
> 
> kind of think a zero was missing somewhere (at least)


the home itself would cost a fortune


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the home itself would cost a fortune



exactly.

http://www.stevenugoalah.co.uk/

according to his terrible website. social care and property consultant. righto.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> exactly.
> 
> http://www.stevenugoalah.co.uk/
> 
> according to his terrible website. social care and property consultant. righto.


dunno why i don't apply for the next series, would be able to do better than these jokers and cobble together a much better business plan.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> dunno why i don't apply for the next series, would be able to do better than these jokers and cobble together a much better business plan.



i've thought the same but then i remembered i am nearly 40, my teeth aren't shiny and my hair is falling out.

not stopped Phillipo I guess.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 30, 2014)

Should've fired everyone


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> dunno why i don't apply for the next series, would be able to do better than these jokers and cobble together a much better business plan.


Ah but sense would never make good tv

I've known two (or three I can't remember) apprentice candidates. I'm not sure that's a good thing


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> Ah but sense would never make good tv
> 
> I've known two (or three I can't remember) apprentice candidates. I'm not sure that's a good thing


you know the nail file bloke, right?


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you know the nail file bloke, right?


Nail file?


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah Tom? No not Tom


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 30, 2014)

aqua said:


> Nail file?


bloke who invented an s-shaped nail file.  was that not the one? curly hair?

have i just completely imagined that?


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> bloke who invented an s-shaped nail file.  was that not the one? curly hair?
> 
> have i just completely imagined that?


No not him, though silly floppy curly hair similarities


----------



## Epico (Oct 30, 2014)

Who's coming out as a half decent contestant?

Only one I've noticed is the South African guy seems to say some half sensible things.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 30, 2014)

Oooohhhhh dear; I have just watched it...


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh dear, yet another occasion when you can't help but think 'have none of these fuckwits ever seen the show?'  No one ever, ever, makes something funny, except accidentally. Hey should know not to try. The fules. It did make the boardroom interesting, cos surely, surely, he couldn't fire all three. Amusing stuff. 

Also...ties, is it obligatory to wear them over the seat belt?  Looked most peculiar.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> Also...ties, is it obligatory to wear them over the seat belt?  Looked most peculiar.



Well you don't want to get them creased. Can you get ties creased?


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it was only a matter of time for the Canadian guy, what with his "aspirational" bollocks, his "dream" potato and his oft-repeated "the hardest step of a 100 mile journey is the first". It was funny in the studio when the R1 DJ said, surely the first step is the easiest.

When I first watched it, I got the clear impression that Sugar, having sacked the other two, was mid-warning to Emma-Jade, and that her abject appeals to him had shifted him into "sack" mode. Having watched it again, however, I don't think so.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> well she's fucked herself royally with that, it'll take her years to live it down




"I'm me. That's who I am."

Just the same as every human who ever lived, then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> "I'm me. That's who I am."
> 
> Just the same as every human who ever lived, then?





she's a miserable pleader


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> she's a miserable pleader


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought Ella's pleading was a refreshing change from the usual masochistic "Thank you lord Sugar"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I thought Ella's pleading was a refreshing change from the usual masochistic "Thank you lord Sugar"


even if she hadn't suffered a recent bereavement i don't think she'd have appeared on the after show because that exit was so humiliating.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> well she's fucked herself royally with that, it'll take her years to live it down



And I bet you love it don't you, what a sad sack you are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> And I bet you love it don't you, what a sad sack you are.


i see you have a higher opinion of me than i do of you.


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> And I bet you love it don't you, what a sad sack you are.





Pickman's model said:


> i see you have a higher opinion of me than i do of you.


Quit it, both of you. I want a nice weekend and not have to act as a referee. Put each other on ignore, I don't care.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2014)

aqua said:


> Quit it, both of you. I want a nice weekend and not have to act as a referee. Put each other on ignore, I don't care.


Why do you allow him to behave the way he does? Why does this site continue to pander to his behaviour? 

Seriously, how much of an industrial grade tosser do you have to be to dig out, from youtube, clips of some reality show contestant who happens to be quite young and probably naive with it and then smear them?

Why not just ban this arsehole? I do not understand why you tolerate people like this? Honestly, who on earth sits and records off the TV onto Youtube just so they can immortalise some naive little business wannabe looking a bit silly on the telly? She's not hurting anyone or breaking the law ffs, it's not evne particularly funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why do you allow him to behave the way he does? Why does this site continue to pander to his behaviour?
> 
> Seriously, how much of an industrial grade tosser do you have to be to dig out, from youtube, clips of some reality show contestant who happens to be quite young and probably naive with it and then smear them?
> 
> Why not just ban this arsehole? I do not understand why you tolerate people like this? Honestly, who on earth sits and records off the TV onto Youtube just so they can immortalise some naive little business wannabe looking a bit silly on the telly? She's not hurting anyone or breaking the law ffs, it's not evne particularly funny.


i don't know, who on earth sits and records off the tv onto youtube just so they can immortalise some naive little business wannabe looking a bit silly on the telly? i hope you're not saying i put that clip on youtube  one of them was a bbc upload, the other looked to be from russia. i do wish you'd pay attention and show some nous on occasion. although i have to admit it is a while since you've wished the cancer on anyone, so there are grounds for hope for you yet. but pls could you put me on ignore and then we'll all move on.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 1, 2014)

aqua said:


> I've known two (or three I can't remember) apprentice candidates. I'm not sure that's a good thing



My brother was the boss of an Apprentice contestant several years ago.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 1, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> My brother was the boss of an Apprentice contestant several years ago.


That bad eh?

They all seen write happy to jump so at the sniff of a chance to appear on some reality show


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2014)

Epico said:


> Only one I've noticed is the South African guy seems to say some half sensible things.



Isn't he an Aussie? Mark Wright I think, which is confusing given his namesake's on Strictly.


----------



## Epico (Nov 2, 2014)

Ah so he is. Why do I have so much trouble with Australian & South African accents? [emoji15]


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 2, 2014)

Epico said:


> Ah so he is. Why do I have so much trouble with Australian & South African accents? [emoji15]



Southern hemisphere, man. Don't go there.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2014)

Epico said:


> Ah so he is. Why do I have so much trouble with Australian & South African accents? [emoji15]



You see I have no trouble distinguishing between the Aussie and (white) South African accents. It's the Kiwi one which puzzles me, sounding sort of halfway between Wallabie and Springbok.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 5, 2014)

For anyone needing a little bit more of Stuart Baggs.. he's on Come Dine With Me this week. Time is not a healer.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2014)

> Summit and Tenacity are summoned to a service station on the M25,...



Sounds ominous. I'm getting visions of 12" plates and dismantling Corby trousers presses.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2014)

Warra load of tosseurs


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 5, 2014)

James you fucking prick


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a hunch he just on went on the show to take the piss, which would be ok if he wasn't so embarrassing


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 5, 2014)

The sandwiches a ha ha ha


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> James you fucking prick





savoloysam said:


> I had a hunch he just on went on the show to take the piss, which would be ok if he wasn't so embarrassing



Described in the blurb as "Multiple Business Owner" .. why is he on the show then? Full of it (sh)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2014)

this is a funny one because the yellow team did much better on everything except the terrible food and ticket sales.  The red team otoh filled the coach, the lunch seemed fine, they sold lots of extras, but the tour itself was an absolute horrorshow of incompetence.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been able to watch it because it was so embarrassing....  I had to turn the sound down.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 5, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I haven't been able to watch it because it was so embarrassing....  I had to turn the sound down.



That's the wrong way round.. it's supposed to be sound up, drown out the noise by shouting at the twats and watch through your fingers


----------



## colacubes (Nov 5, 2014)

Daniel is a fucking bullshitter par excellence.  He has got to go some time soon


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2014)

I think James might go .... here is hoping.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 5, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> That's the wrong way round.. it's supposed to be sound up, drown out the noise by shouting at the twats and watch through your fingers


It was too toe-curling   It was almost hide-behind-the-sofa terrible...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 5, 2014)

How has someone not punched James in the face by now?


----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2014)

Just catching up with last night's. Holy crap it's bad


----------



## Epico (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't believe no one asked for their money back. I would have the moment knobhead started singing.


----------



## mack (Nov 6, 2014)

Epico said:


> I can't believe no one asked for their money back. I would have the moment knobhead started singing.



I was thinking that - when they cut the last tour short - no offer of a partial refund, then they rinsed them on the bus home 

The shit people will put up with to be on telly!


----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2014)

That was painful to watch. Brilliant tele


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2014)

They do one like this every year - something that involves a service to the public - but the standard of the service is never taken into account and it annoys me.  

They are judged purely on profit, so it doesn't matter what the customer thinks.  It doesn't matter that they all wanted to stab James in the face or that Jemma gave them no facts about Hever castle.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 6, 2014)

Me76 said:


> They do one like this every year - something that involves a service to the public - but the standard of the service is never taken into account and it annoys me.
> 
> They are judged purely on profit, so it doesn't matter what the customer thinks.  It doesn't matter that they all wanted to stab James in the face or that Jemma gave them no facts about Hever castle.


This ^ times 1,000.  You're absolutely right, none of them appear to see their customers as anything other than cold hard cash.

If that's what the BBC is pumping into the nation's psyche as what 'business' is, then it's no wonder we get called Rip Off Britain.  I nearly spat my tea out the other week when Sugar started banging on about 'ethics' (purely scripted of course and only used as a way to have a dig at James).


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

It is primarily an entertainment show. If the coach trips had been fully commercial they would have lost or made a lot less, because the equation used by the show does not include wages for the numpties running the tours.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 6, 2014)

Epico said:


> I can't believe no one asked for their money back. I would have the moment knobhead started singing.


It's possible people don't pay real money. It being a gameshow. They agree to the price and go on the trip and, off camera, get a nice Alan Sugar Goody bag or something.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> It is primarily an entertainment show. If the coach trips had been fully commercial they would have lost or made a lot less, because the equation used by the show does not include wages for the numpties running the tours.


They are the business owners, so they shouldn't be taking wages, the profits _are _their wages. They didn't seem to pay anything for the coach tho.

A truly horrendous episode, I'm surprised Sanjay didn't get sacked simply for not bringing James back. If I'd have been on that bus when he asked for a tip, I'd have had a very specifc, if unbroadcastable, tip for him.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> For anyone needing a little bit more of Stuart Baggs.. he's on Come Dine With Me this week. Time is not a healer.



Superb. As a celeb or as a normal person?


----------



## madamv (Nov 6, 2014)

We laughed at the shot of Karen eyeing up the emergency exit 

That was the cringiest of cringies... Even my 11 yo suggested they should get a refund!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2014)

James is a clown, even when trying to negotiate he is a clown, Sugar should have fired him then and there.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2014)

Me76 said:


> They do one like this every year - something that involves a service to the public - but the standard of the service is never taken into account and it annoys me.



I'm sure one year one of the teams had a load of complaints and had to give refunds. Sugar went mental in the boardroom.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> James is a clown, even when trying to negotiate he is a clown, Sugar should have fired him then and there.


He is almost out of extra sackings. We're down to 12, and it would normally be 11 by now.  There's often been one double sacking a series, so that only gives him two 'spares' - and the fucker has sold.  That and he makes good telly (cf Stuart Baggs)


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2014)

souljacker said:


> I'm sure one year one of the teams had a load of complaints and had to give refunds. Sugar went mental in the boardroom.


Corporate clients often do, the away days last year, and the one where the men were, for some reason, dressed in toga's at a posh do, spring to mind. But they all know it's just part of the game, and are playing their part. Can't remember it happening with real people.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2014)

apologies for the delayed likes, only just caught up with the programme.

really annoying that James is still there. i think we've reached that point where Sugar is sometimes letting the dicks stay in for good tele and getting rid of the incompetent-in-other-ways people first.

Daniel is now having what Sarah had - clearly being absolutely shit and everyone hates him but his team keeps winning (no thanks to him).


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> James is a clown, even when trying to negotiate he is a clown, Sugar should have fired him then and there.



I agree however he knows one of the secrets of staying in the race until the final hurdles - be "good television"


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2014)

bit late, but felt really sorry for Stephen on the Dara show. he's self-aware enough to be absolutely gutted at how he came across but was desperately trying to put a brave face on it.

given his real life job, am wondering if the bragging was a complete front and he's not normally like that but thought he needed to dial it up to a million to stand out amongst the dickheads.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2014)

I think it's extraordinary that Alun Suga says 'I'm not going to be working YOUR going to be working' for his £250k buy in to whatever this business plan is.. surely if they are equal partners he should be doing something??

This series is wonderfully cringe. It's good that the idea of business start ups has finally embedded.. with all their ludicrous ideas. 

I can't wait for the interviews and that twat Claude eviscerating them one by one..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> the tour itself was an absolute horrorshow of incompetence.



Ha!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I think it's extraordinary that Alun Suga says 'I'm not going to be working YOUR going to be working' for his £250k buy in to whatever this business plan is.. surely if they are equal partners he should be doing something??
> 
> This series is wonderfully cringe. It's good that the idea of business start ups has finally embedded.. with all their ludicrous ideas.
> 
> I can't wait for the interviews and that twat Claude eviscerating them one by one..


He promotes the previous 3 investments relentlessly on twitter. Am fairly sure he people advising and checking in his investment as well. He isn't a total fool.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> He isn't a total fool.



One of the joys of the show is trying to work out the extent to which he is one...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> One of the joys of the show is trying to work out the extent to which he is one...


He is in many ways, check his twitter if you don't already for ample evidence of his short fuse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> One of the joys of the show is trying to work out the extent to which he is one...


he's a spurs fan. he used to own spurs. spurs last won the league in 1961. says it all really. in sugar's 9 years as chairman spurs didn't win the league and won the league cup once, in 1999. down the road, arsenal won the fa cup and league cup in 1993, the european cup winners cup in 1994, the double in 1998 and the charity shield in 1998 and 1999.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> he's a spurs fan. he used to own spurs. spurs last won the league in 1961. says it all really. in sugar's 9 years as chairman spurs didn't win the league and won the league cup once, in 1999. down the road, arsenal won the fa cup and league cup in 1993, the european cup winners cup in 1994, the double in 1998 and the charity shield in 1998 and 1999.


aah, cos capkitalist success is the only way to measure something. come on!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> aah, cos capkitalist success is the only way to measure something. come on!


how do you think as measures success? anyway i'm not talking about money but about footballing success. never heard a socialist deride arsenal on the basis of their trophies and laud spurs on their absence before.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't care what Alan sugar thinks. And I have neither derided arsenal nor lauded spurs. To me they're both shit teams supported by wankers. Fuck them both and trophies.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2014)

I've never taken to her before, but I warmed to Sarah Millican on Dara's show when, on three separate occasions she called James a dick.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 8, 2014)

It is so non business, (at least any that I have been involved with) I have never been asked to verbally attack my team mates and then been expected to work with them the next day as if nothing had been said.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2014)

stavros said:


> I've never taken to her before, but I warmed to Sarah Millican on Dara's show when, on three separate occasions she called James a dick.



I loved her already but that was quite fabulous.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2014)

James is an obvious leader in the being a dick stakes, having seen off the challenge of Steven, but I think Daniel might still put in a good showing of dickness.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2014)

Where are you all?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2014)

Annyway, I canNOT believe that smarmy Daniel wasn't jettisoned.

ION, I really rather fancy the Australian bloke.  He's lacking that patina of hair oil and insincerity that sales people on the show seem to have.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2014)

..


----------



## N_igma (Nov 12, 2014)

I watched this tonight for the first time in years. They've actually got worse I mean that Relationship Guru game was just cringeworthy who are these people? Pathetic. 

The other team was full of talentless nobodies too.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2014)

N_igma said:


> .. The other team was full of talentless nobodies too.


Yes, especially the team leader who is a plank, but at least their game was harmless ..


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought the teams missed a trick. Surely someone could thought of having based a board game on the Apprentice.
(how do I copyright?)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 13, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> I thought the teams missed a trick. Surely someone could thought of having based a board game on the Apprentice.
> (how do I copyright?)


Because it's already copyright. And that would mean paying Donald Trump a lot of money.


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 13, 2014)

After giving it a miss for a few years, I've been weak and have watched everything this time. Based on what I've seen thus far, Katie and Roisin seem to be the only worthwhile people in there. The rest of them are idiots or cunts or both.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2014)

N_igma said:


> I watched this tonight for the first time in years. They've actually got worse I mean that Relationship Guru game was just cringeworthy who are these people? Pathetic.
> 
> The other team was full of talentless nobodies too.



Its been ridiculous this year.....

It started off with "fat dad" the youtube video, moved swiftly on to the "wheels on the bus" on the coach tour, then finished off with casualised sexism yesterday...... Where the fuck do they find these people?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 13, 2014)

Starting to feel quite sorry for Daniel. He's clearly deluded fool and out of his depth but there is some nasty bullying going on towards him.
(((Daniel)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Yes, especially the team leader who is a plank, but at least their game was harmless ..


i want the plank to win


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Because it's already copyright. And that would mean paying Donald Trump a lot of money.



ah, bugger. because that was my first thought as well.

i wonder if it has things like - pick up a card that says 'you went against the market research - go back 6 places'?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 13, 2014)

Pamela totally deserved to go for:
- stupid idea
- letting Daniel write the cards
- not checking that Daniel's cards weren't totally shit

But, Daniel should have gone as well. he's had the 'good tele' pass that James got last week. meanwhile, James got the 'through due to the rest of his team and didn't actually contribute much' pass that Daniel had last week! complete dicks the pair of them.

and oh dear Bianca with another clanger during a sales pitch. oops.

love Roisin and the Australian bloke (Mark?). Roisin's game was actually great. although Mark is definitely playing the game of avoiding being team leader and then heroically (nearly) saving the task after they've fucked it up. Sugar's going to make him be team leader next week.

felt sorry for Lauren being blamed for nothing really. can't see how she could have done better with what she was given to work with, and would have been silly to try and out-sell Mark as he's so good at it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> Pamela totally deserved to go for:
> - stupid idea
> - letting Daniel write the cards
> - not checking that Daniel's cards weren't totally shit
> ...


tbh as long as you engage brain and are reasonably personable you ought to be able to smash all these tasks.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh as long as you engage brain and are reasonably personable you ought to be able to smash all these tasks.



unfortunately it appears as though having a brain and/or any likeability appears to not be a pre-requisite for this show. no doubt for the 'good tele'.

sadly, i appear to be unusual in that i genuinely only want to see the decent ones get through. same goes for all reality shows, which makes them slightly tortorous to watch at times.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> Sugar's going to make him be team leader next week.
> 
> felt sorry for Lauren being blamed for nothing really. can't see how she could have done better with what she was given to work with, and would have been silly to try and out-sell Mark as he's so good at it.



I reckon he'll make Mark and Lauren the PMs next week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)

stavros said:


> I reckon he'll make Mark and Lauren the PMs next week.


that's one of them gone then


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2014)

The tasks have always been unrealistic - but it seems to me that this series they are increasingly being asked to come up with the sort of creative concept that takes people months if not years, in a couple of hours.  

Of course the boardgames were shit.  Of course the youtube channels were rubbish...  if you could brainstorm your way to a genuine market contender in less than half a day, and then bring it to market at any kind of level of quality, within 48 hours...  then we'd all be fucking doing it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2014)

stavros said:


> I reckon he'll make Mark and Lauren the PMs next week.


He'll make sure they're on opposite teams, and if they dont demand to be PM's themselves, he'll sack them, imo

The winners board game wasn't terrible.  Very simplistic and based on a mix of two or three others, but so are most of them.  Of course it needed work, but it had some plausibility.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 14, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> ah, bugger. because that was my first thought as well.
> 
> i wonder if it has things like - pick up a card that says 'you went against the market research - go back 6 places'?


No, but he has incredibly expensive lawyers, I imagine and unfortunately owns the copyright to the show.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2014)

I like roisin and Lauren and Mark.  I think Mark was very good in keeping his cool and not being drawn into arguing.  I did feel very frustrated at Lauren not being able to speak because the leader (pamela) talking over her constantly. Saying nothing , toward the sky, then accusing her of doing nothing.  Glad she went. 

Lord sugar threw a few curve balls before firing... Worm and I had our sausage fingers poised and wandering over all three....   'go on Alan, give her the sausage finger'


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2014)

Mark is a bellend.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh as long as you engage brain and are reasonably personable you ought to be able to smash all these tasks.


That's you out then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> That's you out then.


it's disappointing. you ignore all the posts taking issue with things you've said. and instead of fighting your corner you post up some crap so weak it would embarrass a four year-old.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

It beggars belief that anyone would come up with that relationship game. What a fucking stupid idea. Daniel should be fired for sexism alone! The amount of times market research is ignored on this show is staggering. If they had some imagination, I guess they could have made it funny but it was just boring and downright offensive.

The kids seemed to really like playing the geography game. I could actually see people buying that. It would be quite limited as there aren't that many countries that would work for the game but for little kids - yeah - it's all right. One of the only reasonable products I've ever seen created on The Apprentice so well done them!

James is a fucking titanic prick eh?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2014)

As much as James is a dick I would love to see him at the interview stage as he would get completely ripped to shreds and it would be funny


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2014)

Me76 said:


> As much as James is a dick I would love to see him at the interview stage as he would get completely ripped to shreds and it would be funny


I think the CV interview guy (Claude?) could make him cry


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2014)

I bet the CV's are written (or certainly embellished - who writes 'spunk money against the wall' in a cv) by the production team.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I bet the CV's are written (or certainly embellished - who writes 'spunk money against the wall' in a cv) by the production team.


maybe that's where you're going wrong, refusing to even think about putting imaginative stuff like that in your cv.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It beggars belief that anyone would come up with that relationship game. What a fucking stupid idea.



They did it shitly, but I reckon with a bit of thought you could create a match-making game with an internet theme. It might be a bastardised version of Guess Who, and definitely wouldn't contain questions about bizarre stereotypes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2014)

Were they really in the lobby of the American embassy? Surely nobody is allowed to film in there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Were they really in the lobby of the American embassy? Surely nobody is allowed to film in there?


they were really in the lobby of the american embassy. and they really filmed in there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh! Well there you go then!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2014)

big dog? big fucking dog? who the fuck would call a fucking drink big dog? 

and who would buy it? reminds me a bit of two dogs, but at least that was alcoholick.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2014)

No silly - it's Big Dawg. For Americans like.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2014)

Mark is such a nasty person, always digging at others, I had to work with someone like that once, it was horrendous!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No silly - it's Big Dawg. For Americans like.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 19, 2014)

One of them said	"This world is as big as our oyster...."


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2014)

if i was alan sugar i'd sack fucking half of them


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Mark is such a nasty person, always digging at others, I had to work with someone like that once, it was horrendous!


Yeah he's undermining everyone whilst doing nothing


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah he's undermining everyone whilst doing nothing


i hope he's not fired this week as he's not dug deep enough yet


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> if i was alan sugar i'd sack fucking half of them


Only half?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Onky half?


there's a few more weeks to go! i wouldn't employ any of this lot to put books on a shelf let alone risk £250K on them


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 19, 2014)

This is making me squirm. Just goes to show how far childish bluster and self-confidence can get you. Where's the substance?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 19, 2014)

"believe it or not she's a lawyer"?!  He's dead to me after that comment


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2014)

Fingers crossed Mark to get fired


----------



## starfish (Nov 19, 2014)

The Piers Morgan of drinks


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2014)

nah - i like mark.  he's honest about his opinions about the pub quiz twat, which i respect.  he sells without being slimy.  His team worked well with each other...  Sugar doesn't rate him, but i'd rather work with him than any of the other cunts.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh I can't stand Mark, so full of himself, so quick to criticise others while covering his back .. loathesome imo


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Oh I can't stand Mark, so full of himself, so quick to criticise others while covering his back .. loathesome imo


but he doesn't criticise anyone who doesn't deserve it.  and given the name of the game he can't do too much "it's all my fault" stuff.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 19, 2014)

Mark is great. He totally has Mr pub quizzes number


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Mark is great. He totally has Mr pub quizzes number


I wouldn't really want to work with either of them but I think "Mr pub quizzes" would be less backstabbing.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I wouldn't really want to work with either of them but I think "Mr pub quizzes" would be less backstabbing.


but he's a terrible, awful, incompetent, slimy twat.  If i had to share an office with him i'd end up eating my own head in horrified frustration.  literally could not bear to speak to him for more than five minutes.  and those hideous sexist pub quiz questions!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> but he's a terrible, awful, incompetent, slimy twat.  If i had to share an office with him i'd end up eating my own head in horrified frustration.  literally could not bear to speak to him for more than five minutes.  and those hideous sexist pub quiz questions!


Oh, don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to have to work with either of them ..


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 19, 2014)

That Mark demonstrates a sort of basic cunning, I suppose, but he's clearly a misogynist with the social intelligence of a sugar puff.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 19, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> That Mark demonstrates a sort of basic cunning, I suppose, but he's clearly a misogynist with the social intelligence of a sugar puff.


I think it's a delusional narcissism that's at the core of most of them....


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 20, 2014)

more delusions - James and Soloman reckoning they're the reason their team won.

NO. the team in England did a great product and branding and Bianca did a good pitch. you were annoying. 

LOVE Roisin more and more, especially after her comment to the other guy that if you believe anything that James says then you are a fool!

Mark was tactical in bringing Lauren back as he knew Sugar was already not happy with her. tbf though, apart from Daniel it is hard to pick someone who deserved it. Katie is so lovely and hard-working that even though she was partly responsible for the drink/brand you would never pick her over someone else. maybe Felippe should have been picked for the not great advert? difficult one.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2014)

starfish said:


> The Piers Morgan of drinks



Does Sugar have any history with Moron? He edited the Mirror, which is a Labour fanzine, and worked for Murdoch, whose Premiership TV deal kept Amstrad afloat in 1992.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 20, 2014)

stavros said:


> Does Sugar have any history with Moron? He edited the Mirror, which is a Labour fanzine, and worked for Murdoch, whose Premiership TV deal kept Amstrad afloat in 1992.


They spar regularly on twitter over football


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 21, 2014)

Roisin/Bianca final?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 21, 2014)

Bianca won't get that far. she's ok but she's not great and not loud enough to get through on entertainment value alone.

Roisin has done no wrong though. barring a dreadful interview week she should be a done deal for the final.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 21, 2014)

Roisin and Katie should both be in the final and I wouldn't be surprised to see James and Daniel get there as well despite their massive flaws


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 22, 2014)

they've got to let at least one delusional dick get through to the interview week just to see them get ripped apart.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 22, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> they've got to let at least one delusional dick get through to the interview week just to see them get ripped apart.



Exactly Baggs the brand lasted until then.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2014)

Felipe was at the Colombia Food Fest at the OXO Tower today..


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd quite like Felipe to win, but he seems too nice.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 22, 2014)

Is it racist of me that I can imagine him quite happily sending death squads after political activists? It's the blank dead eyed niceness he projects.


----------



## gabi (Nov 23, 2014)

This is the geezer constantly reminding these dickheads how to run a successful business. Yes, sir Alan. This really took off didn't it. Let's face it, his biggest achievement in life is being a mildly witty personality on a mildly amusing tv programme which is about to jump the shark.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 23, 2014)

He doesn't look convinced by his own idea. That's the face of a man receiving the booby prize.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2014)

gabi said:


>



Don't forget Tottenham's unrelenting period of footballing supremacy during his ownership.


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2014)

They're off to the Best & West show in Shepton Mallet tonight to do something or other.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 26, 2014)

stavros said:


> They're off to the Best & West show in Shepton Mallet tonight to do something or other.


Perhaps they will be selling Rhubarb Jam they made earlier ...  will know soon enough ..


----------



## Sirena (Nov 26, 2014)

It's happening again!  I can't watch it for embarrassment!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 26, 2014)

James is such a tosser, I was wondering why he was calling that guy Anthony - Derek ....


----------



## starfish (Nov 26, 2014)

James. Twat. Please lose & get fired.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 26, 2014)

James and Daniel. Total wankers. 

Felipe is so useless


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2014)

If Daniel's on the losing team, he's gone....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2014)

James needs a thrashing...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 26, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If Daniel's on the losing team, he's gone....


Nah, Felipe will go if that's the case.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 26, 2014)

I am not sad James has gone.

He was a tosser and and arrogant twat ..

But in the end, he blow dried his underarms! need I say more?


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 26, 2014)

Watched this (or most of it) for the first time ever today.  My son was watching and I found it fascinating but awful at the same time.  Fortunately being self employed I am able to avoid too much jargon & management speak. Today they were going on about "high end "  products which is a term I've never understood.... it seems that "low end" products include wellington boots.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> Watched this (or most of it) for the first time ever today.  My son was watching and I found it fascinating but awful at the same time.  Fortunately being self employed I am able to avoid too much jargon & management speak. Today they were going on about "high end "  products which is a term I've never understood.... it seems that "low end" products include wellington boots.


Unless they're high-end wellies, of course...


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 27, 2014)

Another solid performance from Roisin and Katie.

Roisin did well to remain calm and dignified while putting up with the stupidity and abuse of James and not letting it affect her performance.

Katie's charm and intelligence at the pitch with the wholesaler that got them the hot tub gig in the first place despite Daniel's gormless contributions.

Mark's big hot tub sale at the end seemed more down to luck than design. It was the customer not Mark who suggested buying seven. He may be a good salesman but that was a fluke.

As for James, I don't know why Sugar and Nick Hewer were so generous with their parting words. The bloke is a permanent liability. It's difficult to imagine him being commercially successful but he should be able to get a few gigs on the I'm A Celebrity/Big Brother/Panto circuit.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 27, 2014)

Daniel was a real kid who threw his toys out of the pram last night. Out of all this year's contestants, the yawning chasm between his bloated self regard and the pedestrian reality of his contributions is truly Brent-ian. This year's "Baggs, the brand".


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom Meltzer is referring to James as Dapper Laughs in The Guardian! 

It seems to me that Ella Jade is not shown in any clips anymore; other previous candidates will still pop up in retrospectives, etc.  Does anyone else think so?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 27, 2014)

Fucking hell, the entire episode was laugh out loud funny!

Daniel and Felippe bickering whilst people walked by bemused.

James just doing whatever the fuck he liked and Roisin slowly dying inside whilst trying to talk some sense into him. He fundamentally couldn’t understand the link between forgetting someone’s name and that they didn’t trust him to remember the facts about the hot tubs. He’s all blag. Dick.

Those wellies were ridiculous – they were an expensive fashion item that had no chance of selling to a rural community. Same with the stupid bags. Both needed to be sold via Office or somewhere else upmarket to city dwellers who think they’re quaint or something.

As for the look on Mark’s face when that guy said ‘what if I wanted to buy seven?’ – it was fantastic as he struggled to look professional and not hug the guy whilst holding in the grin. They would have won without that though due to the massive price of the things.

The only good decision Felippe made was to let Mark do the hot tubs instead of Daniel. If it wasn’t for Katie they wouldn’t have got the option. Daniel being an even bigger arrogant twat than usual by pretending not to accept that people who had appointments with Katie would be happy with him as a substitute!

Mark, Katie and Roisin all seemed to do well with the selling, and Sanjay and Bianca managed to sell some of the tat that James picked so well done for struggling against the odds!

Bit annoyed with Sugar to say that Roisin hasn’t stood out much. I think the difficulty for her is that she’s been on the winning team a lot so hasn’t been examined in as much depth of some of the others. I genuinely think that if it wasn’t for her they would have lost both the board game and the drink weeks. If not more.

She and Sanjay will be fighting to be team leader next week.


----------



## gabi (Nov 28, 2014)

It's undeniably brilliant entertainment, mainly for the fact that besides roisoin, they're all completely unemployable. I used to go out with a girl who worked on the casting for the apprentice and it's no accident you end up with such gormless fucktanks. And anyway, who the fuck would want to work with Alan sugar? He keeps going on about what a legend he is, but er. His biggest achievement is The Apprentice, let's face it.

Such a shame they axed the junior version, that was even better. I suspect some of the kids on there were far brighter than this current lot of idiots. Felipe. Why, just why?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 28, 2014)

as Dara would say 'Felippe thinks Felippe has a lot to offer'. 

of course, you have to imagine Dara saying it for it to be funny.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck to Daniel in the UK Championships this weekend;


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 2, 2014)

gabi said:


> It's undeniably brilliant entertainment, mainly for the fact that besides roisoin, they're all completely unemployable. I used to go out with a girl who worked on the casting for the apprentice and it's no accident you end up with such gormless fucktanks.



Do they have a ratio for how many dicks versus credible candidates they have each series? 

I hope they recruit people like a kind of recipe- "right we need one dunce, two pathological narcissists, three psychopaths, someone who couldn't keep a goldfish alive for a week..."


----------



## Sirena (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't quite believe it!  They are actually impressing me...

I think the blonde geordie woman might win.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I can't quite believe it!  They are actually impressing me...
> 
> I think the blonde geordie woman might win.


Me too. Her or Roisin or Bianca.


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2014)

Rubbish. That skeleton was fine.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 3, 2014)

magneze said:


> Rubbish. That skeleton was fine.



It does seem a bit harsh.  Especially as Sanjay was shite as PM but Daniel was much better.


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2014)

It's almost like this isn't a real interview for a business partner.  FFS.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 3, 2014)

magneze said:


> Rubbish. That skeleton was fine.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 3, 2014)

"I'm not someone with a medical degree"


----------



## starfish (Dec 3, 2014)

Theyre still all a bunch of useless wankers but i think Sugars got it wrong on skeletongate.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2014)

I expect Felipe shortly to be meeting Dara


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2014)

Daniel's ear moves really oddly. Anyone else notice?


----------



## Sirena (Dec 3, 2014)

starfish said:


> Theyre still all a bunch of useless wankers but i think Sugars got it wrong on skeletongate.


I would have got a ready prepared fish skeleton for nothing from the kitchen of any fish restaurant in soho.

See what Sugar would have done with that.....


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2014)

Loved Katie. "Have you grown as a person."  "I was fine as I was before".


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 4, 2014)

Mark pulled another cunt's trick when purchasing the oud oil. Katie offered £49 then Mark suggested £45 in the same conversation. The seller inevitably said 'no, she offered more' so they purchased at Katie's price. The only reason to offer a lower price than your colleague has already offered in front of the seller is if you're trying to give yourself some ammo against that colleague in the boardroom. As it turned out, £49 was a comparative bargain anyway.

Having said that Roisin amusingly  offered £65 for the diamond, saw she had the bloke under her spell, so then offered £50. That bloke's got some explaining to do.

By my reckoning, Sanjay was been the outright worst performer across both teams on at least two tasks but seems to always seems to end up on the winning team. He's up there with Daniel in the useless stakes.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 4, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Loved Katie. "Have you grown as a person."  "I was fine as I was before".



quote of the show.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 4, 2014)

Sanjay is a reasonable team player, but both times he's been PM it's been a shit storm of vagueness and a complete lack of organisational skills or people management.

Can't believe Daniel is still in it.

Katie and Roisin only decent people left. Mark is extremely competent but getting more sneaky now most fuck-wits have left.


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2014)

Stavros thinks that Stavros is going to miss Felipe. Stavros thinks he was a thoroughly nice guy.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> Sanjay is a reasonable team player, but both times he's been PM it's been a shit storm of vagueness and a complete lack of organisational skills or people management.
> 
> Can't believe Daniel is still in it.
> 
> Katie and Roisin only decent people left. Mark is extremely competent but getting more sneaky now most fuck-wits have left.


Daniel is not a complete disaster, I agree Mark is sneaky, it is my main complaint about him, I hate sneaky people, but I agree with you Roisin and Katie are looking good to go all the way.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know if that paper skeleton counted or not, all i know is that I fucking want one!!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 11, 2014)

Felt a bit sad that Katie went, thought she had a good great personality.... Esp compared to slimy Mark.


----------



## maomao (Dec 11, 2014)

Mark's a dirty fuckpig that needs a hammer in his fat wanker face and Katie getting the boot is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Initially I thought that Mark ballsed up the last pitch on purpose but even he wouldn't stoop that low. If he gets to the final, he might have trouble getting a team together given that he's shafted several contestants along the way.

Don't know much about the business ideas of the remaining five, but Roisin's accountancy background should make for a well presented pragmatic business plan. That along with her unflappable nature and strong performances thus far should guarantee a place in the final.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 11, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Felt a bit sad that Katie went, thought she had a good great personality.... Esp compared to slimy Mark.


The goalpost seemed to of shifted from how they did on the task to the feasibility of their business plan. Katie's restaurant wasn't that hot a proposition, whereas slime ball Mark's scam-plan seems doable.

Looking forward to next week's killer interviews.


----------



## Epico (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting to see Ricky Martin back for the interviews, especially since he was called out on the massive bullshit on his CV during his interview (and yet, still won!)


----------



## salem (Dec 11, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> Initially I thought that Mark ballsed up the last pitch on purpose but even he wouldn't stoop that low. If he gets to the final, he might have trouble getting a team together given that he's shafted several contestants along the way.


I thought he looked pretty poorly - pale and sweating. I felt a bit sorry for him in that respect but he's been a right manipulative twat so meh.

I thought it was a bit shitty the way Katie was let go. Essentially her time in the process was a total waste and she spent all these weeks jumping through hoops without a chance of winning. It's kind of a fundamental flaw in the new format which is forgivable if they at least go over the business plans properly in the final stages but to just sack her because he doesn't like her idea without giving her a proper chance to present is unfair.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 11, 2014)

Thought it was a bit off that Mark was having a go at Sanjay's business plan. Not that I'm saying it was a great idea, but I don't remember any other contestants doing that before.


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Roisin not believing that Katie had been fired and looking for her in the house when Mark came back was quite touching. She just comes across as a thoroughly lovely person.


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a list of all of their business ideas?  Seems to be a difficult thing to find.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 13, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> Roisin not believing that Katie had been fired and looking for her in the house when Mark came back was quite touching. She just comes across as a thoroughly lovely person.


Are you a diamond seller?


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2014)

prunus said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of all of their business ideas?  Seems to be a difficult thing to find.



I think they should've saved any divulgance of them until when they actually matter. Sugar's started assessing candidates on the plans rather than how they perform in the tasks. Obviously the producers will have looked at the plans when they were recruiting, but Sugar doesn't have to know them. He does fuck-all work on the show anyway.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2014)

Did everyone else here realise mark is only 24?!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Did everyone else here realise mark is only 24?!



Wtf?! I would have put him around my age (late 30s).


----------



## Epico (Dec 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Did everyone else here realise mark is only 24?!


Read Sanjay is 27/28 - again, I'd have guessed mid-30s.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, the idiot Daniel is the only one who my opinion of has risen so far tongiht.  He's still a pratt who better be out tomorrow tho


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 17, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Roisin/Bianca final?



Almost


----------



## maomao (Dec 17, 2014)

Daniel's a twat but I was still hoping he'd go through just so that cunt Mark wouldn't get into the final. Bianca actually has an idea though so hopefully slimy fuckpig Mark won't make it.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 17, 2014)

I really don't get the mark hate.  Certainly not beyond Daniel.


----------



## maomao (Dec 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I really don't get the mark hate.  Certainly not beyond Daniel.


He's a backstabber and an empty shell.


----------



## shambler (Dec 18, 2014)

maomao said:


> He's a backstabber and an empty shell.



I don't think he's that bad... but his business idea is basically an SEO company  

Are they supposed to be original, at all?


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2014)

"I will help your company get to the top of the Google rankings and I'll have a look at your website"

Am I missing something?  There are approximately 5 million people in this country who already do that job.   Maybe "the internet" is new and exciting for sir 
Alan. A murky world full of mystery and opportunity.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it's interesting, actually.   For all the hype about innovation, Sugar just wants solid profit.  One of the previous and most successful winners set up a recruitment consultancy.  "Dr Leah" opened a high street invasive beauticians - of which there are already hundreds.   Something new that succeeds is really rare.  The chances that someone having such an idea would also want to humiliate themselves on bbc1 for three months, rather than just go to a venture capitalist, is pretty unlikely.  

SEO companies are a good, predictable  business model and Sugar doesn't currently have one.  Mark appears to have been very good at it already.  It's a much, much safer bet than Bianca's manufacturing and retail venture.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, Claude the panto villain excelled himself tonight with "ideas generation" Solomon.


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2014)

maomao said:


> He's a backstabber and an empty shell.



He's absolutely poisonous.  A nasty manipulative Iago.


----------



## starfish (Dec 18, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Well, Claude the panto villain excelled himself tonight with "ideas generation" Solomon.


That was so funny. I almost pissed myself laughing. Cruel but hilarious.


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know much about the tights game but it sounds like Bianca might have a good business idea. Having said that, there's something wrong with the competition if you can change your plan halfway through an interview then start crying half-way through another interview and still get through to the final.

Roisin's ready meal idea is fine but she was wrong to overplay the uniqueness of it. What sunk her was running out of money two months in and relying on bank loans. It's a bit rich for Sugar to preach how difficult it is to get new food products on supermarket shelves when Roisin had found it piss easy only the week before.

Solomon is a good lad for his instant hilarious retelling of his Claude Littner interview experience to the others. I can't imagine the others would have done the same had it happened to them. Needless to say, his business plan was shit. It might have been a good idea but the formal plan was definitely shit.

Not only are there thousands of people and companies offering the SEO service that Mark is suggesting, but it's a very easy thing for companies to do themselves without employing experts. It says a lot for Sugar's lack of confidence in the other ideas that a weak idea like this can prevail.

It wasn't really clear what Daniel's plan was so it's difficult to comment.

It's a shame that the best three people in the competition overall were Roisin, Katie and Solomon, but none of them even made it to the last three let alone the final.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> .. It wasn't really clear what Daniel's plan was so it's difficult to comment.


Daniel's plan was an online events management company, you could plan your event on their website without initially having to meet planners face to face.


----------



## Epico (Dec 18, 2014)

Claude scares the shit out of me. Imagine if you were dating his daughter/son and you have to meet the parents.

"I was just going to take them to dinner, then maybe the cinema..."

"That's the most fucking ridiculous idea I've ever heard. Get out."


----------



## salem (Dec 18, 2014)

I know he's playing a character but if anyone ever spoke to me in the manner that Claude does I'd walk straight out. Couldn't be dealing with people or organisations like that.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd answer him back, accusing him of being a yes-man and lacky to Sugar. However, I'd do the same to Mr Sugar, as I'd insist on calling him, so I don't think I'd get anywhere the semi-final stage.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 18, 2014)

oh Roisin. *shakes head* 

this is where the whole business partner instead of actual apprentice thing sucks. Roisin has been amazing throughout but shite business plan so bye-bye. Bianca has been average (and a couple of big mistakes with the admitting to customers that you're desperate for their money - twice! on different weeks) but has a decent business plan so through.

Mark appears to have managed both though. it doesn't really matter if his plan is not unique as long as it is viable, and it appears to be.

i also don't get the Mark hate. he's been a little bit arsey/sneaky, but mostly with Daniel, who is a cunt of the highest order so i totally let it slide. and competence-wise, apart from the great choking of the supermarket pitch, he's been fucking brilliant.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> .. i also don't get the Mark hate. he's been a little bit arsey/sneaky, but mostly with Daniel, who is a cunt of the highest order so i totally let it slide. and competence-wise, apart from the great choking of the supermarket pitch, he's been fucking brilliant.


But it hasn't just been a bit, I have hardly seen any footage of Mark in which he isn't bigging up himself or putting someone else down. Once or twice is the format of the show, but every time I see him he is doing it. In my opinion he just isn't a very nice person.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, that's not how it comes across to me at all.


----------



## madamv (Dec 19, 2014)

Me either.  I thought he was a polite fella in the boardroom too.  Only in the last few eps starting to holler like the others do.   

I am irritated that the culmination of the show has changed into business plans and not being absorbed into his existing business.  However, I also think Bianca has a great idea and if she puts it together well next week, it's got legs.... Hahaha

Claud is a know-all, rude, arrogant man.  I was furious that I had to explain to my daughter about him.   Pantomime that he is.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 19, 2014)

I feel sorry for Alan Sugar. He puts out he wants a business partner for a 250,000 investment-and all he gets attend the interview are a bunch of utter blow hard wankers. Especially Mark. Devious horrible twat


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

Nicks quit btw.

also re: Mark, the one thing I like about him is when he has dropped a clanger, he has mostly held his hands up to it and not screamed BUT BUT BUT too much.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> It's a bit rich for Sugar to preach how difficult it is to get new food products on supermarket shelves when Roisin had found it piss easy only the week before.


you do know that it is all make believe, dont you?  Not one tub of Tea Pot made it onto the shelves.

Her idea has zero chance.  As Sugar pointed out, the big conglomerates would, if it had any success (and maybe the root could become a replacement for Quorn, with its registered trademark), simply spend a lot more than she could no developing a range of tasty products, and they would then demand that the supermarkets took them if they also wanted to stock their fishfingers, while Roisin was still busy trying to get her local branches to take more than two dozen packages (think _Tom Archer Sausages_). Her plan was based around an ingredient that is readily available to all, so it'd be ripped off in minutes. It was probably a worse plan than Solomon's.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> SEO companies are a good, predictable  business model and *Sugar doesn't currently have one*.  Mark appears to have been very good at it already.  It's a much, much safer bet than Bianca's manufacturing and retail venture.


That's a very good point.  The product - tedious and unoriginal tho it is - fits neatly with Sugar's existing businesses and knowledge.  I dont particularly see why Mark would do especially well at it - there are, after all, a lot of good salespeople out there - but it could make a bit of money. He'd have to have some genuinely new ideas to make megabucks tho.

Daniel's plan could have worked.  If he'd pointed out that not every event if a once in a lifetime event (like a wedding), and that people would be able to (say) bring their own band if they wanted, but wouldn't have to bother with all the other stuff, it had some possibilities. Probably not megadosh, but its possible.

Bianca's is the best plan, but is still weak.  It's an internet business, it'd have difficulty getting in shops. The problem is - and I think there have been products with similar issues on Dragons Den - is a shopkeeper would need to stock hundreds of different varieties of essentially the same product to make sure they had the full range in. Just three different styles of stocking, in three sizes, and three deniers, with ten different shades (surely the minimum necessary) equals 270 different varieties.  Which is quite just too many for most stores - especially if they are to be marketed as  BME customers, as BME targetted shops tend to be significantly smaller than general retailers. And it has a problem online, because you need to see exactly how well your skin tone is matched.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 20, 2014)

just caught up with Dara's show. one of the people made a point that Roisin's idea is viable and they could have worked on making the plan more realistic. loved that she got a really big round of applause when she came out.

sad that Daniel didn't get 100% red. that would have been funny.


----------



## aqua (Dec 20, 2014)

The person I know that was on it now has a very successful business, with the idea rejected by the show. They secured the financial support needed with me terms attached I think and now have a team of 8 i think. In terms of business idea not winning the show is often the better option


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 20, 2014)

aqua said:


> The person I know that was on it now has a very successful business, with the idea rejected by the show. They secured the financial support needed with me terms attached I think and now have a team of 8 i think. In terms of business idea not winning the show is often the better option



good point! and Roisin has clearly had some fucking brilliant exposure but will not be controlled by Sugar.

win-win actually. i just like it when my favourites win these things, so little bit sad.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 20, 2014)

I felt a bit sorry for Roisin, her cashflow forecast obviously didn't take into account she had only 250k working capital, and her sales forecast was probably inflated, and she was a little hopeful saying that some retailers would pay upfront which they almost certainly would not.

But it also surprised me that Sugar said the whole point of the process was to prove to the public that it is possible to start a successful business with 250k (with no bank finance). I wasn't aware that was the goal of the program.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> just caught up with Dara's show. one of the people made a point that Roisin's idea is viable and they could have worked on making the plan more realistic.


She was talking shit tho, Roisins plan was awful and stupid, reinforcing the old point about accountants knowing the price of everything and value of nothing.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2014)

madamv said:


> not being absorbed into his existing business.



I'd like to see "master salesman" Daniel try and hawk a few Amstrad computers.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I am not over the moon that Mark won, because I just don't like him and how he operates, but learning about the two finalists business propositions I did think it was quite likely he would win. I got the impression Bianca might be planning to go ahead with her idea without Sugar, I hope she succeeds.

There is quite an interesting page here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21717377 what the past apprentice winners did next. Interesting to see.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 22, 2014)

The Apprentice finalist Bianca Miller STOLE tights idea from me, claims disabled businesswoman


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2014)

Very disappointing final. But then the only truly satisfactory ending for me would involve a machine gun and a lot of blood and screaming.


----------



## mack (Dec 22, 2014)

I know it's just an entertainment show - but.. you would have thought that Mark would have already had an idea of what he wanted his new company to be called rather than just come up with "climb online" which any SEO "expert" would tell you is a shit name as you would want the main purpose of your business in the name of the company and your domain name.


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2014)

There is a rock climbing site called climb online (.co.uk). You'd think they'd check that sort of thing. They never seem to use the internet in any of their tasks.


----------



## maomao (Dec 22, 2014)

And another climbing site with the www.climbonline.com address. Fucking twats.


----------



## Casual Observer (Dec 22, 2014)

The part where they were picking teams was quite funny to me. I didn’t have my glasses on and just couldn’t understand why they weren’t picking Roisin. Then I realised that Roisin was Sarah and it all made sense.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 22, 2014)

maomao said:


> Very disappointing final. But then the only truly satisfactory ending for me would involve a machine gun and a lot of blood and screaming.


That is the first time I watched the program (nothing else on).It reinforced what I've long suspected,armed robbery is a more ethical business than the things these twats are trying to get up to.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 22, 2014)

only caught it this week, could not stand the winner, seemed like a smug back stabbing twat


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> The Apprentice finalist Bianca Miller STOLE tights idea from me, claims disabled businesswoman


tosh.  It's hardly an original idea, the reason no one has done it is as stated in the show, just too many lines for a shop to stock them all, it's sadly impractical.

Marks idea was tedious, but he clearly knew what he was talking about and could probably pull it off and make some money.  I cant believe one, supposedly small business, was paying 3k a month for search engine optimisation, must be a right mug.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> only caught it this week, could not stand the winner, seemed like a smug back stabbing twat


that's why i liked it so much, it is good for people to be reminded that nice guys don't always get the prize.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

Grandma Death said:


> I feel sorry for Alan Sugar. He puts out he wants a business partner for a 250,000 investment-and all he gets attend the interview are a bunch of utter blow hard wankers. Especially Mark. Devious horrible twat


you make it sound like mark has all the qualifications to go far in business.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> Marks idea was tedious, but he clearly knew what he was talking about and could probably pull it off and make some money.  I cant believe one, supposedly small business, was paying 3k a month for search engine optimisation, must be a right mug.



Thing was - at least in the edit shown - the guy just said £3000. Maybe he meant a year.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 22, 2014)

I think the programme has jumped the shark, all because of the business idea thing. Its essentially a long drawn out version of Dragons Den now, but I'd be very surprised if any of the dragons would have any interest in either of the candidates ideas, especially not for 250k/50% of the business.

They should scrap it and go back to it being a job. If Alan doesn't like it, get someone else in to be the boss.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2014)

This year's series got pushed back from its regular Spring slot because of the World Cup, so do we know if the 2015 version will be in May-June time or staying in the prime Autumn schedule?


----------



## stavros (Jan 7, 2015)

Do people know The Celebrity Apprentice USA started on Sunday night? The line up includes Meat Loaf, David Cassidy, Dionne Warwick, Gary Busey, Marlee Matlin, La Toya Jackson and John Rich. I'm about to watch the first episode on the iplayer.


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2015)

stavros said:


> This year's series got pushed back from its regular Spring slot because of the World Cup, so do we know if the 2015 version will be in May-June time or staying in the prime Autumn schedule?



Anyone heard anything on this? I've heard nothing about an impending series so I presume it'll be in the Autumn slot.


----------



## rr22 (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-32488789

Can't see anything about timing,
but Claude makes me laugh so could be good.


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2015)

At least with him you won't get the sycophantic "Lord" Sugar and "Baroness" Brady bullshit.


----------



## weltweit (May 2, 2015)

No clue why he wants to do it .. why would anyone want to do it?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 4, 2015)

weltweit said:


> No clue why he wants to do it .. why would anyone want to do it?


 
Really? No clue why someone who is money oriented would do a nice little job for a decent amount of cash?


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Really? No clue why someone who is money oriented would do a nice little job for a decent amount of cash?


You are assuming he is money orientated, I would have thought the primary effect of him taking such a job is that he will massively increase his public face and that is what I wonder about. Does he, why does he want to become a household name?


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> No clue why he wants to do it .. why would anyone want to do it?



Because, on past form, you can mingle with the ruling party of government and bag yourself an unelected seat in the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2015)

Former BBC Apprentice contestant Stuart Baggs dies
http://www.itv.com/news/2015-07-30/former-apprentice-contestant-stuart-baggs-died/


> Former Apprentice contestant Stuart Baggs has died, a spokesman for his firm confirmed.
> 
> The self-styled "Stuart Baggs the brand" entrepreneur ran Blue Wave Communications on the Isle of Man.
> 
> ...


----------

